# Why Aussie SF is awrite



## CQB (May 5, 2015)

Even the wildlife can infil/exfil


----------



## 0699 (May 5, 2015)

What does "awrite" mean?  Is that Australian for "lost"?


----------



## pardus (May 5, 2015)

Typical drug seeking behaviour from a junkie Koala.


----------



## CQB (May 5, 2015)

Koalas can party! Like wombats.


----------



## Dame (May 5, 2015)

Holy crap! What if that thing had been a Drop Bear!


----------



## SpitfireV (May 6, 2015)

He's probably getting a syphilis check.


----------



## digrar (May 6, 2015)

As far as STDs go, Koalas tend to have chlamydia.


----------



## pardus (May 6, 2015)

digrar said:


> As far as STDs go, Koalas tend to have chlamydia.



You'd know. Fucking Crim.


----------



## SpitfireV (May 6, 2015)

Ah fuck I knew it was one of those.


----------



## digrar (May 6, 2015)

pardus said:


> You'd know. Fucking Crim.



Cuddly innocent looking national treasure fur ball population has STI, you can bet that was widely reported by every form of media in the country.


----------



## CQB (May 6, 2015)

Jeez digger, I thought you'd get the obscure wombat reference.


----------



## Rapid (May 8, 2015)




----------

